# 2013 CVS Phamacy Halloween



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The only items that I have seen are leftovers of the 3' butler and a single candleholder (spider and gate), both from last year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My CVS hasn't had figures for years. They have some lights out, some cute Peanuts stuff, glitter stuff, some candy, not as much as they used to have. When I was there last week they didn't even have a lot of candy out & had yet to clear out back to school stuff.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

My CVS is fully stocked. They have another cool life size Grim Reaper this year plus the Butler from last year. Not too mention 2 really cool looking light up busts. One being a vampire and I can't remember what the other one is. I swear the drug stores have better selections than most anywhere else does excluding Spirit of course!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Matt said:


> One being a vampire and I can't remember what the other one is. I swear the drug stores have better selections than most anywhere else does excluding Spirit of course!


MC HauntDreams' post shows them; the other is a Reaper. Pretty much, and throw in Marshalls/HomeGoods and, to a far lesser extent, Michaels and JoAnn... From what I have seen, Walmart's and Kmart's offerings truly stink


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW, if you are a rewards member, sign up for the double rewards program now. I did it last yer and got some extra coupons as a result of my halloween shopping. Got an email on it last week I think. 

If you get a flu shot, time it so you can take advantage of the 20% off shopping pass you get when you get your shot. I think a number of the pharamcies do this so I'd say see what they have that you want in which store and get your shot in the one tht gives you the best deal.


@@Thanks for the photo link Garthgoyle. I see he says it was only partially stocked...but way more than my stores. I zoomed in on the busts. Kind of looks like the Target busts from a few years back. I bought a reaper that looks like the one in the photo. Target also had a devil and one other one style. The butlers are cool. Have two of them. Also have the 6-foot reaper from ladt year. Good buy as well especially if you can get on a discount.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*The 9/15 - 9/21 CVS ad has halloween items in it!*

You can view either this week's ad or the upcoming ad when on their website for advanced planning (good for making sure your coupon can apply or not, usally doesn't apply to sale items just like Michaels). Just checked out next week's ad and there is Halloween featured in it, Page 2. Guess that means halloween should be stocked by the end of the week.

I like the 6-ft talking scarecrow. _Might_ use my 20% off coupon on it on Sun 15th while the coupon is still good. The 5-ft tree is nice looking and have to admit while not an airblown fan, I do like the pumpkin reaper. The WOW! prices in their ads BTW are _not_ sale prices, just CVS' regular discounted price. The only thing on sale next week is the autumn candle, fall decor, and the indoor/outdoor lighting.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Wait!! CVS has busts like these that Target sold years ago??

I need to replace mine, so I hope so. Big thanks to anyone with pix and prices. I can't go till tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Our CVS has more than in previous years. They have the pose & stay skeletons ($50), a 6 ft reaper, a scarecrow, the 3 ft butler, plus the usual assortment of lights, candy, etc.
Love the skeletons and I am tempted but I doubt I'll give up $50 for one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> Wait!! CVS has busts like these that Target sold years ago??
> 
> I need to replace mine, so I hope so. Big thanks to anyone with pix and prices. I can't go till tomorrow at the earliest.
> 
> View attachment 170217


Not that bust, but ones from a few years after that. Think that one in your picture is from 2006.


----------



## Nixer (Sep 7, 2011)

Checked my CVS today not much but the busts. Check out the website though pose n stay $50 with free shipping.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> My CVS hasn't had figures for years. They have some lights out, some cute Peanuts stuff, glitter stuff, some candy, not as much as they used to have. When I was there last week they didn't even have a lot of candy out & had yet to clear out back to school stuff.


OMG! You actually saw the Peanuts stuff? That's what I went to my CVS today to find but they didn't have anything out yet! Please tell me which Peanuts items you saw.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

mb24 said:


> OMG! You actually saw the Peanuts stuff? That's what I went to my CVS today to find but they didn't have anything out yet! Please tell me which Peanuts items you saw.


Mine only has dry roasted, chocolate covered, and extra salty right now  Sorry for the cheesy humor - had to put that when I read your comment - plus had a few margaritas with mexican dinner tonight.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

frogkid11 said:


> Sorry for the cheesy humor - had to put that when I read your comment - plus had a few margaritas with mexican dinner tonight.


Giddy and gassy... Uh-oh!!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Here are the pics I had posted in another thread. 
Skull came home but may go back for more.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Boo-hiss! Yeah, this one is from '06. I really want this one or a "soft" one that does similar things. I can't believe I didn't pack it when I moved. So mad at myself! 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Not that bust, but ones from a few years after that. Think that one in your picture is from 2006.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Giddy and gassy... Uh-oh!!


uh oh, didn't realize the forum had a scratch-n-sniff capability.....sorry about that.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Here are the pics I had posted in another thread.
> Skull came home but may go back for more.


I added a link to your other post earlier, but your idea is better



frogkid11 said:


> uh oh, didn't realize the forum had a scratch-n-sniff capability.....sorry about that.


It is the silent-but-deadly farts that my aunt and uncle's gassy dog lets loose that truly need apologizing for... Tear gas has nothing on the mutt, so be glad that I cannot send _that_ lovely odor through the Internet


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

McHauntDreams - do you remember (or can you tell from your pic) if the price on those busts of the reaper and the vampire are $19.99 each? If so, I 'm crossing my fingers that my stores get them in. And you said ( in your post on the other thread) they were textured to look like stone??


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> I added a link to your other post earlier, but your idea is better


Yeah, hoping I don't get in trouble for cross posting. But when they start a new thread and *ask* for pics... I decided to chance it.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> McHauntDreams - do you remember (or can you tell from your pic) if the price on those busts of the reaper and the vampire are $19.99 each? If so, I 'm crossing my fingers that my stores get them in. And you said ( in your post on the other thread) they were textured to look like stone??


Yes, $19.99 each. I thought it was great for the scale and detail. Nice weight and good stone texture, finished with that super green paint that I guess is supposed to be moss. That was my only complaint... Don't like the overdone sunken-in-a-bog color that a lot of these come in. Would have to tone it down if I brought it home.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I had to laugh when I read this...too funny!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> Mine only has dry roasted, chocolate covered, and extra salty right now  Sorry for the cheesy humor - had to put that when I read your comment - plus had a few margaritas with mexican dinner tonight.



I had to laugh when I read this...too funny!


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

YES! CVS.com has added a few items to the site today, including the Pose-n-Stay skelly. With the %25 percent off "25SITE" email coupons, they're just $37.50 with free shipping. Cheaper than Costco, I believe. Just sprung for three since my local CVS was dragging their feet on putting out decorations and I doubt Ill find a better price until clearance sales. I'm sure more items will be added to their website eventually. If you want to check later and the link below becomes invalid, the halloween items are hidden under Household/Seasonal Decor. 

http://www.cvs.com/shop/Household/Seasonal-Decor/_/N-3tZ13jm04Z2k?pt=CATEGORY


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

When I went the other day they had light up pumpkins, a floating ghost head, socks, candy, some wreathes, lights and a few stand up figures.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

mb24 said:


> OMG! You actually saw the Peanuts stuff? That's what I went to my CVS today to find but they didn't have anything out yet! Please tell me which Peanuts items you saw.


Peanuts stuff, like CB, Linus in his pumpkin...wait...I may be confusing Disney stuff with Peanuts stuff! I dunno!! I'll be back in CVS soon enough & will check. They usually have some sort of Great Pumpkin sorta stuff with the Peanuts kids though. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

My CVS has a cool 3' Animated Butler and 6' Reaper. They also got some neat-o peanuts stuff in.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kelly_A said:


> YES! CVS.com has added a few items to the site today, including the Pose-n-Stay skelly. With the %25 percent off "25SITE" email coupons, they're just $37.50 with free shipping. Cheaper than Costco, I believe. Just sprung for three since my local CVS was dragging their feet on putting out decorations and I doubt Ill find a better price until clearance sales. I'm sure more items will be added to their website eventually. If you want to check later and the link below becomes invalid, the halloween items are hidden under Household/Seasonal Decor.
> 
> http://www.cvs.com/shop/Household/Seasonal-Decor/_/N-3tZ13jm04Z2k?pt=CATEGORY



Thanks Kelly_A for the heads up. For some reason I haven't received that email from them yet. I have the butler guy and the reaper from last year and both are great props. Also have a few of the PNS from Costco. In my area they were 34 something but still that CVS sale price with free shipping is awesome for those who haven't picked one up yet. All really nice items on sale! I always shop in the store with my rewards card, never ordered online. Do people have to have a rewards member number to order at those sale prices?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Stopped by CVS this morning and saw this great looking crow. Grabbed it and then went to 4 other stores trying to find a second one. The last store I hit had one. I like the pose they have and they'll look great in our witch scene or graveyard. Used a 25% off coupon on them .


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Here are the pics I had posted in another thread.
> Skull came home but may go back for more.



_LOL...the Pumpkin pails they have at WalMart for only $1.00_ 

The CVS near me doesn't have anything out besides candy. 
Seems like most stores in general are starting to set up this weekend though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Real Joker, CVS is going to be listing halloween items in this coming week's ad (you can see on their website--they list current week and coming week) so I'm sure halloween will be out by Sunday when new ad starts.


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> always shop in the store with my rewards card, never ordered online. Do people have to have a rewards member number to order at those sale prices?


I don't know the answer to that. I got the rewards card solely to get the email coupons for halloween. I _was_ logged in when i purchased the three P-n-S skellies but I'd assume the "25SITE" coupon code I posted would work for anyone buying from CVS.com.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Had the time today so decided to head out to CVS. Figured a lot of people would be hitting the store this weekend. First store not stocking yet, second store working on it-- they had the eating crows with their neck bent (6.99) so went for it without using my rewards 25% off purchase coupon hoping to use it for something larger. Third store said they had been putting halloween out for 3 days and still had a ton in the back to go out, and they had quite a bit out. 

The candelabra is really nice quality for 19.99. Very heavy as well, not cheap plastic. Doesn't work for a floating candelabra due to weigh I am sure, but for a display, very nice. They has 2 Pose-N-Stay skeletons out, a number of the scarecrows-- I really like the look of him and wish he was on display, nice at 6 ft--had the butler, the reaper who this year has a lit lantern in his hand, there was an adorable Mickey and Minnie Mouse maybe 2-ft guys, a standing witch leg lit prop. I could go on. Only took a few pics because there was so much to see. What I wanted to see since I already had the crows (and they had those as well) was the Villafane pumpkin arms (9.99 for a pair).

I decided to ask and as chances were I asked the manager. She said she just unpacked them in the back and hadn't put them out yet. So I got lucky and ended up buying 4 pairs with my discount. Think they had 8 boxes of them. I was going to buy 2 packages and the vampire bust, he has a Try Me and the inside of him lights up red. Nice effect. Thought he would complement the green Medusa lady with red eyes from last year. The vampire is made of a plaster like material. After feeling the Pumpkin arms however (Villafane designed box so you could reach in and feel the texture), I decided to put back the vampire and get 4 of the arms instead. They are really cool. I don't know what kind of material they are made of, maybe silicone based, but while weatherproof and bendable, I would be hesitant to put out in the hot sun. The fact they are bendable makes them so versatile. 

They had a talking lantern that was pretty nice. The frosted glass portion when the prop is triggered has a face that comes up and talks. Similar effect to the Urns we've seen over the past few years. BTW they had Peanuts items as well as Disney. 

CVS rocks this year. Thanks Jdubbya for the photos that got me in the car today.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The Real Joker, CVS is going to be listing halloween items in this coming week's ad (you can see on their website--they list current week and coming week) so I'm sure halloween will be out by Sunday when new ad starts.


Okay, Spookie. Thanks for the heads-up...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

No busts, but CVS did have this sweet crackle pumpkin (also available in orange and black):


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Got my photos uploaded from CVS today. Just noticed that I didn't take a photo of the Villafane Pumpkin Vine Arms package but here's the rest.

Set 1:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Set 2:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Set 3:




















Minnie is carrying a pumpkin tote which you can't really see from this picture. 











That's it. I did see my first Gemmy masks BTW. Some of you may have read the thread a while back that Gemmy bought out a halloween mask company. Forgot who now. Anyway that was an interesting thing to notice today. There was so much to see today at this CVS and the manager said that they had quite a lot to still put out and she had Christmas stuff to start putting out as well.

I did sign up for my double rewards that run 9/16 thru end of year on all purchases. Won't help now but all the halloween items I buy now will get me a reward later. And as a rewards member I periodically get $5 coupons, and also like just this week a 25% off my purchase coupon (up to $99 BTW) which I used today, a treasured coupon because of the potential savings. Plus when you scan your card at the scanner in the store you get coupons as well. Typically I get one or two halloween mdse off coupons during the September-October timeframe.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Would you _please_ stop taunting me with those busts?! I want that vampire even more now... Thanks for the photos, GoS


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I like that vampire bust too, Garth. May also need that pecking crow.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


Oh, very nice. What's the approximate size, if you can recall?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saruman, oh man. I had him in my cart until I decided to buy more of the pumpkin arms instead. Lifted him off of the top shelf. He was heavy although hollow. I'm going to guess maybe 14 inches or so. Maybe taller. If I would have bought him I would measure him for you. Hopefully someone else picked him up and can say for sure. 

I really liked him and the red inside shows up beautifully. Can only imagine it at night. Like I said I have the Medusa head, which I'm sure is smaller than him BTW, and mine has the red inside lighting as well. Both have green coloring on the outside. I think they would make a nice pairing. It is a plaster like finish and if scratched it will show thru as chalky white so I figure touching up over time will be necessary. Also would be more breakable than a plastic prop but he's definitely a looker. If I have some money leftover in the next couple of weeks and he's still around I may still pick him up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just received my GrandinRoad Halloween Haven catalog today and was looking thru it. Their scarecrow sure looks like CVS' scarecrow except for the collar and shirt (can't see the pants to compare). Seems to be the same height too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just received my GrandinRoad Halloween Haven catalog today and was looking thru it. Their scarecrow sure looks like CVS' scarecrow except for the collar and shirt (can't see the pants to compare). Seems to be the same height too.


I was thinking the same exact thing. Looks like same exact scarecrow but at half the price at CVS and if you used the coupon its even better than that. I tried the one on display at my store and only one of his eyes lit up, he spoke loud and clear but he was a one eyed pete....so not real impressed with quality right out of the gate.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I had him in my cart until I decided to buy more of the pumpkin arms instead.


Gotta say, I'm rather (pleasantly) surprised that CVS is carrying the Villafane pumpkin arms. Will definitely have to stop by and pick up a set or two.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Today and tomorrow I have a 25% off certificate so I am going to pick up the floating skull and a pumpkin. They may have a few more things there too.

I think Walgreens got their truck yesterday she said they might have their things out today.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Just picked up a second pair of Villafane pumpkin vine arms. They have two sets left so I may go back and get one more. I think these are going to sell out quickly.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Stopped at CVS and got the 2 things I wanted plus found a really cool set of light up pumpkins that were 2/$5 and I had a 25% coupon.

Mini black pumpins, red lights very cool:








Floating skull, this was one of the main things I went back for today:








My puppy decided this was her favorite new friend:








Had to move it off the floor to take a pic, she wouldn't walk away from it lol This was the other thing I went back for, so glad they still had one. They only had one when I was there Thursday too these were $7.99 but it rang up $6.99 with 25% off:








Boo sign, $2.99 and 25% off I have a whole collection of these from CVS I use in my kitchen each year








Enough of the Halloween, someone wants to play


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Just picked up a second pair of Villafane pumpkin vine arms. They have two sets left so I may go back and get one more. I think these are going to sell out quickly.


Stopped at my local CVS this morning. Had three sets on display, and I bought one. (Also a set of GITD pumpkin teeth.)

Had one each of the lighted vampire and grim reaper busts, which are both large and look very nice. Probably going to regret not picking one up today.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

sookie your puppy is sooo cute!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Found this neat candy but I wanted the cauldron for a mini witch scene.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Found this in the dollar bins altho' as you can see some costs more


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Deadna said:


> Found this neat candy but I wanted the cauldron for a mini witch scene.




I saw these! Really cute!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Tarker Midnight said:


> sookie your puppy is sooo cute!


I love the looks on its face


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Finally found the vampire bust for $19.99 !!! YAY! Planning to do a paint treatment on him as I don't care for the muted green color they use on him but a fantastic, solid bust for $19.99.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Tarker Midnight said:


> sookie your puppy is sooo cute!


Thanks she's a sweetie, she dresses as a witch each Halloween


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

In case anyone still wants a Pose-n-Stay skelly, grim reaper or butler, CVS.com website is running a 30% off sale through today. Coupon code is "30DEAL". Not much halloween merchandise on their site yet unfortunately. Here's a link to what's available. 

http://www.cvs.com/shop/Household/Seasonal-Decor/_/N-3tZ13jm04Z2k?WT.mc_id=EM_SUM_091513_PROMO_30Sitewide&pt=CATEGORY


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

jdubbya said:


> Just picked up a second pair of Villafane pumpkin vine arms. They have two sets left so I may go back and get one more. I think these are going to sell out quickly.


Can anyone post the UPC number for these? Thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Deadna said:


> Can anyone post the UPC number for these? Thanks!



The Villafane Pumpkin Arm SKU is not even listed on the receipt! At least the one from my store. Here's what's on the box -- 

Bar Code Info: 8 19542 01000 8
WVS-FVA
Lot: E1513

Made in Mexico
www.wolfefx.com
Manufactured for
Wolfe Face Art & FX, LLC
Orlando, FL 32810
Artwork and Text
Copyright 2013 Wolfe Face Art & FX, LLC
Toll Free: 877-965-3339


Villafane Studios copyright 2011
All rights reserved
All Pumpkin images
Copyright Villafane Studios
www.villafanestudios.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone mentioned on the general shopping or Find/buy thread that they received an email from CVS rewards with another 30% off coupon. Not sure if this is applicable on one item or purchase. I think this is just one item though or would say otherwise. Received my coupon today as well. It is a One-Time Use coupon BTW so chose your item wisely. Excludes sale and promotional items, clearance and other restrictions apply. A few days ago got a $3 reward coupon so couldn't come at a better time. Today's 30% off coupon says good thru 9/30. I love getting email from CVS during this time of the year.

BTW they track these coupons and record to your card number so you need to be signed up for the rewards program to take advantage of them. They also know if you try to use your coupon more than once. Found this out when I printed more than one coupon (coupon even lets you reprint) and went to use the second coupon at a different store after using the first one at another location. Learned the hard way as the first store didn't have the large prop I wanted to buy with it and used the coupon on some candy or something nominal. Drove to a second store which had the prop and went to use a second coupon but when my card was scanned it said I had already used it on something. The cashier explained the reprint was there in case you misplaced your first printed coupon and needed to print another one out.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

stopped this morning and was thrilled to pick up a couple of sets of the Vine Arms. Wish they had the feet, too., but i'm happy to get the arms so cheap.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the singing dogs, the little skull or pumpkin mouth also sings along, so cute. My cvs had one animated witch and her face was messed up, but Id love her for my witch bathroom. She talks, moves and lights up, believe was $25. I was disappointed that they seemed to be happy with a single aisle only one side no less of both decorations and candy.  Havent seen the vilfane (sp?) arms/legs or the vampire busts yet.


----------

